# Noah and the bunnies...



## LadyBug (Oct 15, 2009)

my mom e-mailed me this....it doesn't get much cuter!



_These are wonderful photos, 
I can hardly believe a bird would do this._ 
[size=[img]http://us.mg203.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=1%5f1367660%5fAE1Vk0UAAHXkStaL2gB4uwfZquo&pid=2.2&fid=Inbox&inline=1[/img]][/size]
_These little bunnies, about 6 days old, were attacked by a dog and orphaned. Two
out of the litter of five did not survive, and these three were not doing very well._ 
[size=[img]http://us.mg203.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=1%5f1367660%5fAE1Vk0UAAHXkStaL2gB4uwfZquo&pid=2.3&fid=Inbox&inline=1[/img]][/size]
_Noah is a non-releasable, one-legged homing pigeon/rock dove that is in the rehab centre. Noah kept going over to the bunny cage and looking in -- even sleeping in front of the door to the cage._ 
[size=[img]http://us.mg203.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=1%5f1367660%5fAE1Vk0UAAHXkStaL2gB4uwfZquo&pid=2.4&fid=Inbox&inline=1[/img]][/size]
_Then, suddenly, there were only two bunnies in the cage.. But when Noah moved a bit from the front of the cage to everyone's surprise...there was the tiny bunny..under Noah's wing....sound asleep! That little bunny rabbit had crawled through the cage, preferring a featherbed, no doubt to snuggling up with its littermates!_ 
[size=[img]http://us.mg203.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=1%5f1367660%5fAE1Vk0UAAHXkStaL2gB4uwfZquo&pid=2.5&fid=Inbox&inline=1[/img]][/size]
_Now, they are all together and the bunnies are doing GREAT. When the bunnies scoot underneath Noah's feathers, he carefully extends his wings out to surround them and then they snuggle.. When one of them moves and they start sticking out here and there, he gently pushes them back under him with his beak! It is beautiful and amazing to see....._ 



link


----------



## happatk (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow, those pictures are incredible! That bird is a good bun slave, hehe.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 16, 2009)

I've seen this here before....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 16, 2009)

I usually make a post for the Quaterly Newsletter, but got a new plug tonight. Post it here at first, but I think it needs some Rabbit Forum Love...



http://us.mc1107.mail.yahoo.com/mc/showMessage?sMid=0&&filterBy=&.rand=52297700&midIndex=0&mid=1_812505_AN4Nw0MAAPgQStdXzwQe336ScWw&f=1


What do you think?:highfive:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 16, 2009)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> I usually make a post for the Quaterly Newsletter, but got a new plug tonight. Post it here at first, but I think it needs some Rabbit Forum Love...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You posted a link to Yahoo mail. Can't access it.


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 16, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I usually make a post for the Quaterly Newsletter, but got a new plug tonight. Post it here at first, but I think it needs some Rabbit Forum Love...
> ...


all it did was take me to my e-mail.....


----------

